# Visceral sensation and emotion: a study using hypnosis



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIMOTILITY AND VISCERAL SENSATION Visceral sensation and emotion: a study using hypnosis L A Houghton, E L Calvert, N A Jackson, P Cooper and P J Whorwell Department of Medicine, University Hospital of South Manchester, Manchester M20 2LR, UK http://gut.bmjjournals.com/cgi/content/full/51/5/701


----------

